# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Где найти справку 2 НДФЛ от 8.12.2015 упрощенка 251 релиз?

## aud

Упращенка 251 релиз., 1с 77, не могу найти новую справку по 2 НДФЛ от 8 декабря 2015 года! срочно надо!

----------


## Markovka

на сайте налоговой в разделе прогр обесп для юл. прога Налогоплательщик.

----------


## aud

И как ее поставить, в в 1С 77 упрощенка 252 релиз?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> И как ее поставить, в в 1С 77 упрощенка 252 релиз?


Никак.
Нужно сформировать справку по старой форме, выгрузить ее в Налогоплательщик ЮЛ и там уже печатать

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*

----------

